
What Working for Apple Is Really Like - uladzislau
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/these-people-are-nuts-what-working-for-apple-is-really-like-2014-10
======
tobylane
Some of it is flimsy, talking about Scott Forstall who is no longer there, and
a guess about sleeping habits. Other than that it doesn't sound as bad as some
think.

